# Controller 750 oder PFC 100 für Hausautomation



## Testify75 (24 Mai 2021)

Guten Tag,
ich bin neu hier und möchte gerne im Rahmen der Sanierung meines Eigenheims div. Schaltfunktionen wie Rolläden, Beleuchtung, Türüberwachung usw. über Wago steuern. Sehr gerne auch eine Siemens Logo anbinden, wahrscheinlich über Modbus. Visualisierung möchte ich gerne über eine web-Oberfläche realisieren. Nun zur Frage: Welchen Controller würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich möchte nicht schon zu Beginn einen Fehlkauf machen. Danke für eure Tips.
Grüße,
Rene


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2021)

Also der PFC100 gehört auch zur 750er-Reihe bei Wago 

Der PFC100 speilt in einer anderen Liga als eine Logo.
Wenn du mit Codesys klarkommst, dann macht man damit nichts verkehrt.
Web-Visualisierung ist bei PFC dabei.
Ich hab Homeautoamtion bei mir mit Wago umgesetzt. Zuerst mit einem 750-841 und dann später auf einen PFC100 hochgerüstet.
Heute würde ich allerdings vieles mit KNX umsetzen.
Die Komponenten sind in den letzten Jahren billiger geworden und der Verdrahtungsaufwand ist deutlich geringer.
Als Gateway zu div. anderen Systemen (Homematic, IP-Kamera, Sonos, Wallbox, Kodi, Telegram, EMail, ...) habe ich ioBroker auf einem Raspberry.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (24 Mai 2021)

Testify75 schrieb:


> Sehr gerne auch eine Siemens Logo anbinden, wahrscheinlich über Modbus.


Wenn ohnehin Wago-Controller - für was dann die LOGO! ?
Dann bindet man doch gleich einen Wago-Koppler an.

Mann könnte natürlich Taster per DIs (u. für LEDs noch mit DOs) anbinde - der Verdrahtungsaufwand ist entsprechend, die Auswahl geringer.
Es gäbe natürlich auch EnOcean,... als Taster zum Ankoppeln - insgesamt wären aber KNX-Taster die wirtschaftlichere u. einfachere Wahl - nebst entsprechender Auswahl.

Ein KNX-Rolladenaktor dürfte unterm Strich günstiger sein, als entsprechende DOs u. Koppelrelais - die Kanalpreise sind gefallen, die Applikationen idR ausgereift - bis der Interessierte das programmiert hat, ist der KNX-ler schon lange bei der Feierabendhalbe.

Auf Wago müsste man deswegen aber nicht verzichten - mit KNX-Klemme u. KNX-Controller (der kann auch Modbus) hat man noch einen feinen Werkzeugkasten für vielerlei - gerade wenn es um viele DI-Datenpunkte geht, kann sich das schnell rechnen (dafür muss man halt mehr Verkabelung in Kauf nehmen) - bei KXN reicht es, den offenen Ring durchs Gebäude zu schleifen u. wo immer man Lust u. Gelegenheit hat, noch einen TLN ranzuklöppeln.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2021)

Wenn man eine SPS und normale DI und DO, dann hat man einen enormen Verkablungsaufwand.
Das kann beim Sanieren zu Problemen führen.
Ich bin froh, dass ich meine Beleuchtung komplett mit DALI ausgeführt hab. Das spart da schon erheblich Verkablung
KNX-Taster waren damals deutlich teurer als die Gira SPS-Tastsensoren 24V https://katalog.gira.de/de_DE/datenblatt.html?id=653059. 
Bei den Rollladen-Aktoren waren damals die Kanalpreise so hoch, dass die Wago-SPS inklusive Relais alleine für die Rollladen schon billiger war KNX-Rollladenaktoren.
Aber auch hier hat sich die Situation geändert.
Je nach Anforderungen kann heute eine Lösung mit KNX, einem IP-Gateway und ioBroker billiger sein, als eine Umsetzung mit SPS.


----------



## Testify75 (27 Mai 2021)

Ich habe noch ein Nebengebäude, dass mit einer Glasfaserleitung verbunden ist (Potentialfreiheit). Dort wird ein kleines Netzwerk aufgebaut und die dortigen Automatisierungen würde ich dann über eine kostengünstige Logo ausführen und über den Modbus zur Wago senden.
Was ich noch nicht verstehe. Wo liegt der größte Vorteil der PFC 100 ggü. der "klassischen" 750er Controller? Und wenn es PFC 100 werden sollte, worin liegt der Unterschied der Standard PFC 100 zur ECO? Nur in der Versorungsklemme?


----------



## GLT (27 Mai 2021)

Testify75 schrieb:


> Wo liegt der größte Vorteil der PFC 100 ggü. der "klassischen" 750er Controller?


CoDeSys 3 statt V2 - also "modernerer" SW, Visu ist ootb HTML5.

Die PFC sind leistungsfähiger - aber ehrlich gesagt haben mir die "alten" Controller in der Regel ausreichend Leistung zur Verfügung gestellt. Kommt wohl auch auf den Einsatz selber an.

Für PFC braucht man e!Cockpit (also CoDeSys V3.5 mit einigen "Umbauten"), welches fix an einen Rechner gebunden ist - mal eben schnell auf einem Ersatzrechner installieren ist nicht - das zumindest empfinde ich als Nachteil.


----------



## Testify75 (27 Mai 2021)

Danke für Ihre Einschätzung. Gibt es eine empfehlenswerte Bezugsquelle (Onlineshop) die u.a. auch die Module und Zubehör vertreibt, bin privater Nutzer.


----------



## Testify75 (7 Juni 2021)

Wo kauft ihr eure Wago-Module?


----------



## Michael_Keller (7 Juni 2021)

Für die Module kann ich die Bucht oder Kleinanzeigen empfehlen. Man findet dort oft günstige Sachen, muss aber etwas zeit in die Suche investieren. Ich habe auch die SPS selbst und viele Kleinteile (Klemmen etc.) gebraucht gekauft. Da kann man schon viel Geld sparen, ohne auch die Qualität verzichten zu müssen.


----------

